# Dirt cheap power tailstock feed for your lathe



## Tmate (Jun 27, 2021)

Many years ago I came up with a simple power feed arrangement for the tailstock on my 9" South Bend when drilling, tapping, etc.

I got a two piece clamping shaft collar with an ID the same size as my tailstock spindle. Then I made a forked bracket that engaged the shaft collar as shown in the photo. Bingo, I had a power tailstock feed. Just slightly loosen the tailstock clamp and let the carriage pull it along at the desired feed rate.


----------



## YYCHM (Jun 27, 2021)

https://canadianhobbymetalworkers.c...tic-tailstock-feed-for-your-metal-lathe.2825/


----------



## Tmate (Jun 27, 2021)

YYCHM - You found me!


----------



## Tmate (Jun 28, 2021)

YYCHM said:


> https://canadianhobbymetalworkers.c...tic-tailstock-feed-for-your-metal-lathe.2825/



Thanks for posting.  I didn't realize you had already posted a link to my thread on homemade tool.net.


----------

